# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Драйвер для GMA3600 XP

## ЛеонтийСПб

Добрый вечер коллеги!
У мен нетбук Packard Bell с картой GMA3600. Удалось поставить системку ХР. Мне она нравится, да и звук с сайта радиостанций на ней идет без щелчков в отличии от семерки. Но проблема с драйвером для встроенной видяхи. Полноценный еще для нее не выпущен. Выпустили какой-то странный 1.15 последний. Когда его начинаешь инсталировать он выкидывает целую серию окон настройки вплоть до биоса. Все расписано на английском. Там столько ручных настроек, что просто теряюсь в них. А по умолчанию не ставится.
Вопрос. Кто-нибудь ставил такой драйвер? Можно рассказать как его настраивать?

----------


## tamalex

Смотрите драйвер на вашу модель бука здесь

----------

ЛеонтийСПб (22.10.2012)

----------


## ЛеонтийСПб

Большое спасибо за адресок, пригодится. Но там все устарело. Встроенная видяха intel GMA3600 самая последняя модель видяхи для  этого нетбука. Для семерки драйвер недавно выпустили и я его скачал и установил нормально. А вот для ХР-шки тоже выпустили. Но.... его нужно настраивать при инсталяции и в этом проблема - не умею. Попробовал со словарем, но все равно компьютерных знаний не хватает, скорее программисты разберутся. Вопрос собственно к тем кто встречал подобную лабуду - крутую и длинную  настройку при инсталяции.
Но надо попробовать там зарегистрироваться и поработать с ребятами....

----------


## tamalex

> У мен нетбук Packard Bell





> для этого нетбука.


А модель какая - большой секрет?

----------


## ЛеонтийСПб

dot s, проц Intel Atom N2600, 2 Gb ОЗУ, Видяха intel GMA 3600
Все дело не в модели, а в драйвере. У него какая-то особенность установки. Он сам не встает. При инсталяции выкидывает окна настройки, все по английски, для меня затруднительно произвести его конфигурацию.

----------


## ЛеонтийСПб

Оттуда удалось более или менее подобрать. Один постоянный участник постарался и выложил свою сборку. Еще раз, спасибочки!

----------


## pearlofrup

И опять проблема. Как бы я не пытался - драйвер не устанавливается. Может быть такое, что для моей системы все драйвера слишком старые?

----------


## Init17

Как фирмы у вас устройство - Samsung, Acer, Asus :) Все драйвера можно скачать с официальных сайтов производителей именно под вашу систему.

----------

